# Food Safety News - 01/26/2021.....  Federal food safety policy and personnel changes underway at FSIS, FDA, and CDC



## daveomak.fs (Jan 26, 2021)

*Federal food safety policy and personnel changes underway at FSIS, FDA, and CDC*
By Dan Flynn on Jan 26, 2021 12:05 am Changes in federal food safety policy and personnel are occurring with the new Biden Administration — officials are talking about some, but not others. They left it to Sara Amundson, president of the Humane Society Legislative Fund to announce that the Biden government has officially withdrawn a pending rule by the previous administration that would have permanently allowed chicken... Continue Reading


*Germany warns of salmon linked to Listeria infections*
By Joe Whitworth on Jan 26, 2021 12:03 am A significant proportion of listeriosis cases in Germany are caused by eating smoked or cured salmon products, according to the Robert Koch-Institut (RKI). A total of 22 cross-federal state outbreaks of listeriosis have evidence pointing to smoked or cured salmon products as the cause of infections. This includes 15 illnesses from 2010 to 2015 and... Continue Reading

*Public service groups file petition with USDA to clean up poultry industry*
By Coral Beach on Jan 26, 2021 12:01 am Citizen watchdog groups are joining forces with victims of foodborne illness in a petition seeking “enforceable standards” for slaughterhouses when it comes to Salmonella contamination of poultry. Four groups have come together to file the petition with the U.S. Department of Agriculture. Those groups are the Center for Science in the Public Interest (CSPI), the... Continue Reading

*Study shows details of UK investigations into Listeria outbreak*
By News Desk on Jan 26, 2021 12:00 am Researchers have expanded knowledge of the United Kingdom’s involvement in a multi-country Listeria outbreak. Twelve patients were detected in the UK between 2015 and 2018 and contaminated sweetcorn was recovered from the freezer of another person in 2019. Overall, the outbreak included 54 cases of listeriosis in Australia, Finland, Sweden, Denmark, Austria, and the UK... Continue Reading

*Discovery of spoilage problems prompts company to recall tartar sauce*
By News Desk on Jan 25, 2021 06:25 pm House-Autry Mills Inc. is recalling tartar sauce because the company’s “co-manufacturer” has verified spoilage associated with the product. The company reports sending two samples to two different laboratories, but results were not yet available when House-Autry provided the Food and Drug Administration its recall notice. Several factors cause food spoilage, making items unsuitable for consumption.... Continue Reading


----------

